# osteochrondral defect ICD code needed



## pharmon (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a knee MRI that is referring to osteochrondral defect.  I know its cartalige, but when you look up defect, and osteochrondral it takes you to 738.8  and that code is not the one I need for a knee.   What ICD code do you use as a standard practice for this sort of defect?  thanks a bunch !


----------



## mbort (Oct 23, 2008)

I use 733.90


----------



## pharmon (Oct 23, 2008)

sounds good to me !!!  thank you very much.


----------



## steps2codes (Oct 23, 2008)

I have used 732.5


----------



## mbort (Oct 23, 2008)

732.5 is for the foot and should not be considered for use in the situation listed above as this is for a knee osteochondral defect.


----------



## sroland (May 2, 2009)

*Diagnosis for Osteochondral Defect*

If physician states the condition is osteochondral defect, use 738.8.
If physician states the condition is osteochondritis, use 732.7


----------

